# PPS questions



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I recently studied the method and I was really excited,very sensible,fairly simple and can't wait to give it a shot.I understood the whole article except the Discus mix,is there a reason you dose it dry?Isn't it possible to dose to the wrong ratio of substances this way?
Regarding the mg solution I suppose you use the hydrated form to measure the 169g in 500ml solution,is that correct?
And lastly a question about traces,it seems I cannot obtain the mix you suggest from where I live,is there anything wrong to dose commercial liquid fertilizers daily and testing for iron?

Thanks


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi Anafranil
The Discus Mix is made of substances that do not dissolve in small amount of water. However they do dissolve in a tank just fine. There is no risk of going wrong with the ratio after mixing the powder. This mix is not dosed in most aquariums unless there is a severe Ca deficient water source. 

Yes the MgSO4 is the usual form of the Magnesium sulfate available everywhere. Weight 169 grams, put it into a half liter bottle and pour water over to fill it up. May take overnight to dissolve. 

You can use Flourish Trace in the same or little higher amount. We do not test for iron because there are too many forms of it and also the concentration is too small for test kits to notice. The best is to start dosing daily the recommended small amount and watching plant colour will reveal if it is satisfactory. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot,that made some things clear.I studied the method further and I came up with a couple of questions more,I would be thankful if you made those clear too.
For example I'm dosing 6ml of SS per day.At the end of the week I see I am in the low part of no3 or po4.How much do I dose then?1 ml increase in SS for the week coming or perhaps more if you see that you are significantly lower than "normal".The second thing I didn't get was switching from SS to NF or PF,for how long?until things balance,and then what,back to SS?
Also the daily dosage of Mg solution,I think I haven't read anything about it.
One last thing,I have been experimenting with dosing macros,I also believe I have excess K in the tank and perhaps a bit more NO3 and PO4.Should I wait until the values drop on their own or should I make a large waterchange and start dosing with SS?

I know these might be a lot of questions but I would be very pleased to get some answears.

Thanks.,..


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
It is easy. Start clean, dose as recommended in here by the _Typical daily dosing_ chart and after one week do tests for NO3, PO4, Ca and Mg. Then post your results before and after the dosing period here and we will help you with the dosage. In few weeks time you will see how easy it was.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

For example I dose 5ml of SS per day,at the end of the week I find that NO3 are fine but PO4 are slightly higher than normal then normaly I should cut on SS and and replace it with 4 ml of SS and 1ml of PF,then I post a thread to you at the end of week and you solve all my problems,correct? ;-) 

Thanks


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Yes that's right. You test before the period and also after the period so we can see what your plants take in your specific environment. It is a custom design for your special condition.

Edward


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot


----------

